# [gelöst] gdm keyboard layout ohne hal

## nasgul1983

Schon ein "HAL" Problem:

wie kann ich ohne HAL das keyboard layout von xdm/gdm setzen?

Überall funktioniert mein German Keyboard Layout nur bei gdm bekomm ichs nich hin.Last edited by nasgul1983 on Sun Jun 20, 2010 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

DisplayManager wie zb gdm nutzen das Layout welches Xorg standardmäßig verwendet, und das ist idR "en"

Falls du doch HAL nutzt, dann passe das gewünschte Layout zb in einer hal-Policy an.

Wenn du kein HAL nutzt, dann setze es zb in der xorg.conf

----------

## nasgul1983

Danke für die Tipps.

Zunächst hal wollte ich dafür eben nicht mehr verwenden.

Bin jetzt auf folgendes gestoßen:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/keyboard.conf (erstellt):

Section "InputClass"

	Identifier	"German Keyboard"

	MatchIsKeyboard	"yes"

	Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"

	Option		"XkbVariant"	"nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Das funktioniert ohne HAL perfekt.

----------

## Josef.95

Ah..Ok, du nutzt >=xorg-server-1.8

Da sollte dann eventuell auch der Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide hilfreiche Infos liefern.

----------

## nasgul1983

Vielen Dank - ja das hilft mir in der Tat wirklich sehr gut weiter  :Very Happy: 

----------

